# Pictures of your road bike



## rlee96

Post pictures of your road bike to show everyone your bike, and explain and upgrades, new parts etc
Mine is still stock, haven't gotten the time or money yet to upgrade it!


----------



## colorider7

rlee96 said:


> Post pictures of your road bike to show everyone your bike, and explain and upgrades, new parts etc
> Mine is still stock, haven't gotten the time or money yet to upgrade it!


Classic lines. Love the bike. Hope this thread picks up. Good riding. Colorider


----------



## rlee96

Cheers Colorider!


----------



## spade2you

This.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

my ride before the second bottle cage and mounting the pump to the top tube. 

edit: and the new rims.
edit:and the pedals and shoes......

ffs I need to go take another pic lol


----------



## rlee96

This.[/QUOTE]

Looks like you were going pretty quick around that corner!


----------



## rlee96

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> my ride before the second bottle cage and mounting the pump to the top tube.
> 
> edit: and the new rims.
> edit:and the pedals and shoes......
> 
> ffs I need to go take another pic lol


Very nice looking bike! 
hahaha, nah the pictures fine! Maybe take one when you're up in the mountains


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

rlee96 said:


> Very nice looking bike!
> hahaha, nah the pictures fine! Maybe take one when you're up in the mountains


I was up on a mountain for that picture, Mt. Bonnell in Austin Texas in fact.


----------



## rlee96

Alright wow !! 
I rode up Mt.Buller in Melbourne, Australia. I regret not taking photo's!


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

Good onya mate. More reason to do it again!


----------



## TomSin

These three...




























Ooops...didn't work.


----------



## scbackpacker

My first and only road bike.


----------



## matfam

My new to me bike. Had it about 3 weeks


----------



## rlee96

wow! loving the red grip tape, gives a good touch to it!


----------



## cda 455

My commuter/road bike:
.


----------



## rlee96

Wow loving the lights!!


----------



## Andy M-S

*You Asked for It...*










Velo Orange Rando with Shimano drivetrain, SKS P35 Fenders with three (3) Planet Bike mudflaps, VO and Axiom racks, Syntace bars with Tektro levers, Shimano dynohub in front and modified MEC bar bag on the front rack (true Randonneuiring bag is en route). The pump placement is my own invention.

Saddle still needs to be leveled and go up a little.


----------



## cda 455

Andy M-S said:


> Velo Orange Rando with Shimano drivetrain, SKS P35 Fenders with three (3) Planet Bike mudflaps, VO and Axiom racks, Syntace bars with Tektro levers, Shimano dynohub in front and modified MEC bar bag on the front rack (true Randonneuiring bag is en route). The pump placement is my own invention.
> 
> Saddle still needs to be leveled and go up a little.



Saddle isn't level.


----------



## Blue Star

My Salsa Casseroll with 06 Centaur Ultratorque/shift 10sp drivetrain and Campy CX canti brakes. Dt Swiss RR 1.1/Record/Challenge Parigi-Roubaix wheels. Brooks Pro saddle and Brooks bar tape. Candy 3 pedals, Velo Orange mudguards and Carradice and Zimbale canvas bags


----------



## AlanE

My current fleet:
1. S-Works Tricross
2. Trek 5200
3. Fuji Track


----------



## Bill2

*Viner Maxima RS*

These are handbuilt at Marco Bertoletti's Bergamo shop (where Legend bikes are built)

Since buying used I've changed stem, saddle, cogset and tires


----------



## matfam

@ bill2 I love the composition of that pic.


----------



## red elvis

my cannondale super six
ksyrium sr wheelset
sram red group
fsa kforce cockpit & seatpost
fizik saddle
ultegra pedals
14.7lbs


----------



## Peter_Klim

spade2you said:


> This.


Cool lean into the turn! Cool as a photograph too, but too bad the bottom of the wheels were clipped off.


----------



## redondoaveb

red elvis said:


> my cannondale super six
> ksyrium sr wheelset
> sram red group
> fsa kforce cockpit & seatpost
> fizik saddle
> ultegra pedals
> 14.7lbs


Looks like Palos Verdes.


----------



## 768Q

Here is my '04 Trek 5200 I found on CL a few weeks back, love this bike and needless to say my Diamondback Insight hybrid is pretty much back up and rain riding now.


----------



## FTR

Did I miss the memo on upturned stems?

Here is my road bike, soon to be joined by a 2nd ti frame (pics in a couple of weeks).


----------



## jr59

Ok, I have a few;

All done in Campy11

Except the Merckx is C-Record and the co-motion which is Alife8 and discs!

I need to take some pics of my other bikes, but these will do for now


----------



## dougclaysmith

spade2you said:


> This.


Love the Bianchi. My first road bike.


----------



## woodys737

Colnago CX-1. It's a well oiled machine. Didn't really upgrade anything per se. Just purchased parts with performance and fit in mind at a decent price.
View attachment 266192


----------



## progolferv1

My new ride as of Friday. Posted a pic in another thread but it does hurt to show it off here also. Ultergra Di2 with Dura Ace crank, brakes and pedals


----------



## boisvertdom

*my dream bike*

Custom ti frame made in late 2009.

Took me a while to settle for a saddle (I thought I liked the classic Flite, but couldn't find it anymore, so I tried the Arione and then the Arione CX ... alleluja!)

The wheels are home made with kinlin xr-380 rims, cx-rays and hubs from the bike hub store (triplet rear). I also have a lighter set 28/32 built with WI hubs and xr-200s.

There is no way you'll make me buy a carbon bike ...

<img src="https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Aru0LrmY8lw/Tir27em6PXI/AAAAAAAAAPU/0lkHpO316pk/s1600/IMG_7841.JPG" height=600 width=800>


----------



## Jagtec1

progolferv1 said:


> My new ride as of Friday. Posted a pic in another thread but it does hurt to show it off here also. Ultergra Di2 with Dura Ace crank, brakes and pedals


Wow, how tall are you?


----------



## WebbyS5




----------



## red elvis

redondoaveb said:


> Looks like Palos Verdes.


Yes, indeed.


----------



## 251

1994 Trek 2120 w/ Ultegra 6600 / 105 5700 mix, 8.6kg:


----------



## redondoaveb

red elvis said:


> Yes, indeed.


What's your typical route up there?


----------



## progolferv1

Jagtec1 said:


> Wow, how tall are you?




Seat post was not cut yet


----------



## DennisM

My new Trek 1.1
Had it about three months. Just started riding again. Took this picture at the trail I ride at.


----------



## tihsepa

No upgrades.


----------



## martinrm

Heres my baby, 

My pinarello paris, and what a great bike she is!

Ive added the . . .
Most Talon handlebars with internal cable routing
Wheelset 
Bar tape

Other than that i just try and keep her in good condition and she treats me well. 










I absolutely love this bike, it fits me perfectly and i wouldnt trade it for anything.


----------



## cda 455

Can you people re-size your pics so it'll fit better in the thread  ?


----------



## NateDieselF4i




----------



## spade2you

Peter_Klim said:


> Cool lean into the turn! Cool as a photograph too, but too bad the bottom of the wheels were clipped off.


There were better centered pictures from that day, but I'm not upset about the photos since criterium racing is my weakest area and the field was extremely strong that day. I was somewhat easy to photograph since I was off on my own for most of the race. I tried to close a gap and ended up taking a corner a little too wide. I was able to brake and save myself from crashing over the curb at the cost of locking up my back wheel and losing the lead group. I spent maybe 5-6 laps solo thinking the group WAY behind me would be pulled. I think there were 5 or 6 of them and they eventually caught me and I clung to that group for dear life. 










I did much better in this race and this was also a little more photogenic. Sometimes I think about framing this one.


----------



## TiCruiser

Summer Bike:
<a href="https://s1030.photobucket.com/albums/y364/slucke_2010/?action=view&current=Image0083.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1030.photobucket.com/albums/y364/slucke_2010/Image0083.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Rest of the Year:
<a href="https://s1030.photobucket.com/albums/y364/slucke_2010/?action=view&current=IMG_2827.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1030.photobucket.com/albums/y364/slucke_2010/IMG_2827.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Pedro S

2011 Trek 2.3. Only changes so far are different stem and Continental GP4000s tires.


----------



## Blue Star

Here's my respec'd '06 Marinoni Leggero. New Athena 2010/12 components that provide the multi shift. Also new Record/Open Pro/Vittoria Open Corsa Pave wheels and 3T attachments. Campy Chorus pedals and Brooks leather contacts


----------



## JARVMI

2011 Trek 2.1
Fizik Aliante Vs saddle
Shimano 105 PD-5700 pedals

View attachment 266212


----------



## cda 455

Pedro S said:


> 2011 Trek 2.3. Only changes so far are different stem and Continental GP4000s tires.




Love the 'Oakland Raider' paint scheme :thumbsup: !


----------



## red elvis

redondoaveb said:


> What's your typical route up there?


we just got invited that day. that was a venice to palos verdes and back. we usually ride montrose on weekends.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

cda 455 said:


> Can you people re-size your pics so it'll fit better in the thread  ?


Haha ... Cheeky

Should not be more than 800 pixels wide. Preferably 600. :wink:


----------



## jspharmd

FTR said:


> Did I miss the memo on upturned stems?
> 
> Here is my road bike, soon to be joined by a 2nd ti frame (pics in a couple of weeks).


Nice!

Does this qualify as one of those pictures where the bike costs the same (or more) than the car?


----------



## FTR

Not sure what that car costs where you are but in Australia, not even close.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Here is my one and only road bike ...

View attachment 266262


----------



## cxwrench

Cervelo T1 track bike, w/ sprint bars and Cane Creek wheels








Trek Cronus Utimate, SRAM Red black, Avid Shorty Ultimates, Edge 1.45 tubular rims, King R45's, Challenge Grifo XS, Shimano XT pedals 15.6lbs








Trek Madone 6.9SSL, SRAM '12 Red, Edge 1.45 rims, DT 240 hubs, Challenge tires, Look Keo pedals 13.6lbs


----------



## Oxtox

251 said:


> 1994 Trek 2120 w/ Ultegra 6600 / 105 5700 mix, 8.6kg:


a level saddle, a horizontal TT, and a quill.

perfection.


----------



## Powertrip

Here's mine.
2012 Giant TCR Comp. 1
Upgraded to Vuelta Corsa Pro Wheels (great value/performance)

Such an Upgrade from my 2002 Motobecane Sprint.


----------



## Favorit

The Mavic wheels with Chorus 8 speed cassette and cranks are even older than the bike ( which I bought in '96, but pretty sure it's a '94 model), but I like them more. The only downside is I pretty much have to use the Shimano shifter in friction mode. 

The 1984 (ish) Avocet Cyclometer 20 computer still works great.

It's got new tires, chain, and tape!


----------



## hir0

My bike. 2011 Defy Advanced 1.
Stock, except for seat, and bar tape.
Love this thing.


----------



## AvantDale

My S2,









Building this one up. Should be done by the end of next week.


----------



## Slamden

*IF steel Crown Jewel*

I added the Enve bars and stem this year, but the frame and Chorus gruppo are circa 2001. I still think of it as my new bike. Does it qualify as "vintage" yet?


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

2012 Raleigh Revenio 2.0
Stock save for the Look Keo pedals. Thinking about changing the tires and tape, as well as upgrading the shifters to something with paddles and adding a ten speed cassette. All in due time.


----------



## mrwheezy117

Damn these bikes look really sick.

Definitely can't keep them outside on my college campus.


----------



## Peter_Klim

This GIANT and the one in post 57 look real cool.

I especially like the color scheme on yours. Very sweet!!



hir0 said:


> My bike. 2011 Defy Advanced 1.
> Stock, except for seat, and bar tape.
> Love this thing.


----------



## Andy M-S

Oxtox said:


> a level saddle, a horizontal TT, and a quill.
> 
> perfection.


I fully concur.


----------



## martinrm

mrwheezy117 said:


> Damn these bikes look really sick.
> 
> Definitely can't keep them outside on my college campus.


Be like me and keep in under your bed hah. I got all my cycling jerseys hanging up on my wall, and my race wheels on the wall. Then my bike under my bed.

Roommate thinks im crazy.


----------



## bghill

My 2006 Opus Fidellio. I have swaped out the Tiagra for SRAM Rival, dumped the OEM wheels for Chris King Classic hubs with Mavic Open Pro rims, Soma Everwear tires and Look Keo Classic pedals.


----------



## nightflameauto

Some beautiful bikes in this thread. Here's mine:










The only upgrades from stock are Shimano A600 pedals, the cheap but functional bottle cages and the wheels. I had trouble with stock wheels in the past and decided this bike was absolutely NOT going to give me wheel trouble. Ever.










I worked with a local shop to get wheels that are almost LITERALLY bullet proof. White Industries hubs, Mavic A719 rims, Gatorskins Ultra 28c tires. 36h front, 40h rear. I've been told several times it was a huge mistake and I'd regret it. It rides beautifully and is lock-stock stiff when applying power. Zero spoke problems.

I'll get lighter wheels later as a reward for meeting my personal weight goals. Right now, these never let me down.

Also has pedal extenders and lights on it now. This bike fits me like a glove.


----------



## nspace

Lynskey R330 w/ Record 11. Extralite Stem, 3T bars, Enve 2.0 fork, King R45's/Sapim CX-Ray/Alpha 340 laced 2x (24/28), Fizik post, Arione carbon saddle, tuned speedplay x2's.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

2012 Bianchi Infinito
FSA Kforce carbon wing bars
Arundel Mandible cages
Selle SMP seat
Ultegra

Added since this pic:
Easton EC90 stem and seatpost

I love this bike. It works really well for me.


----------



## ralph1

Here are mine.


----------



## trey99ek

Here's mine. TCR Advanced SL, It's got a mix, Dura-ace, Ultegra, 105. Yes I know my bottle cages don't match. I was desperate and took the one off my wife's bike.


----------



## ExChefinMA

My CAAD 10 5 in its winter home: 
View attachment 266410


ExChef


----------



## Indetrucks

Just got this as a first bike... used but new to me:










09 Scott Addict R3
Dura Ace 7900 Components
Dura Ace C35 Carbon Wheels
Stealth Pro Carbon Bars
Carbon Stem
Fizik Saddle
Michelin Pro 3 and 4 tires (don't ask me why)

It's super forgiving and fun!
I was gonna go Cervelo but I'm newb and this was set up well. The Cervelo was stock and an 08.


----------



## quikrick1

*My Colnagos*

I bought both of these as framesets and built them both up just the way I like 'em.
The C-50 is full Record 10sp with Campy Neutron wheels. The Tecnos is full Chorus 10sp (the crankset is Centaur) with Mavic Open Pro's / Record hubs.


----------



## delje08

Mine 2012 Roubaix Pro


----------



## Powertrip

That Cervelo is B..E..A..utiful. 



AvantDale said:


> My S2,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building this one up. Should be done by the end of next week.


----------



## arai_speed

Here is my bike - Wilier XP Izoard.

I have only changed the wheels and got carbon cages.


----------



## x-free

This is my bike.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

^ That's cool. 

How long was the wait?


----------



## King Arthur

rlee96 said:


> Post pictures of your road bike to show everyone your bike, and explain and upgrades, new parts etc
> Mine is still stock, haven't gotten the time or money yet to upgrade it!


My bike will not allow it's picture to be taken, because it feels it's soul will be taken.


----------



## dmaciel

2000 Trek 5200 with Rolf Wheels, Victoria Ruffino tires. This is a work horse of a bike. I ride 5 days a week 25 to 30 miles a day.


----------



## dkchips

*Here are my beauties!!!*

Haven't posted for a while but I've been reading here for some time. I'm back and trying to get into competitive shape.

Just thought I'd share some pictures of my stable


----------



## victorscp

on my way to school on the metrolink train


----------



## Newnan3

I tend to try to stay out of these "Show your bike" threads because I get bike envy but heres mine anyways....Sette with Boyd wheels.


----------



## 67caddy

*Neuvation FC100*

I picked up a Neuvation FC100 frame, fork and carbon seat post this spring when John was having a sale. I built it up with a 3 year old Ultegra SL group and a 6 month old Neuvation R28SL wheelset. With pedals, bottle cages and computer it weighs under 17lbs. Not bad for a budget build.


----------



## Indetrucks

dkchips said:


> Haven't posted for a while but I've been reading here for some time. I'm back and trying to get into competitive shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share some pictures of my stable


Sooooo puuurty :thumbsup:


----------



## JoePAz

My first ever road bike... 2001 Trek 5200 carbon with Ultegra group. 18.6 lbs... Bought used for less than the price of alot guys wheels. 

I just picked up couple sundays ago and have put just under 100 miles on it so far while dialing in the fit and doing some local neighborhood blasts. Only change was replacing the 90 mm stem with a 110 and swapping out a few silver headset spacers with black ones. Seems like I have the fit just right at least for now. I do have plenty of room to lower the bars if I feel the need in the future, but right now it is good.


----------



## nagge

dkchips said:


> Haven't posted for a while but I've been reading here for some time. I'm back and trying to get into competitive shape.
> 
> Just thought I'd share some pictures of my stable


Strap the bags tight underneath the saddle, they're all loose for some reason 

Nice looking Venge btw.


----------



## FTR

nagge said:


> Strap the bags tight underneath the saddle, they're all loose for some reason


And MASSIVE.


----------



## FTR

My new Koiled.
Took her out for a shake down spin this morning and have to say that she is an incredibly smooth ride. IMHO smoother than my Moots, and my Moots is pretty darn smooth.



















....and already to race.


----------



## TomSin

Here are my 3:

2008 Cervelo Soloist Team w Shimano Ultegra









2008 Cervelo R3 w Sram Red









2012 Tommasini Sintesi w Campagnolo Record 10









Thanks for looking.


----------



## delje08

Upgraded wheelset with Reynolds thirty two on my Roubaix


----------



## RD48

Here is my 2012 Wilier Ixoard XP. It is a Competitive Cyclist build with Sram Rival Components, and Force RD. They upgraded me to Mavic Kysirium SL wheels. I added the Arundel carbon bottle cages and Shimano XT pedals. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7998234194/" title="Wilier Izoard XP by RD300S, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8297/7998234194_91aa794a2e_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Wilier Izoard XP"></a>

My other ride is a Motobecane Fly Ti 26er. Built with full 9speed XT components and brakes. Wheels are custom Mavic XM819s with Hadley Hubs and DT Comp spokes. Using Thompson seatpost and stem with Salsa ProMoto 3 bars. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7990989681/" title="photo by RD300S, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8309/7990989681_a1d7f4c7f0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="photo"></a>


----------



## Chronism

New to road cycling, been mountain biking a long time. Here is my first road bike since I was young kid many years ago. I can't believe I waited so long to get into this side of the sport. I tend to ride this more than the MTB now.

2012 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Expert. Upgraded the wheels to Roval EL45's and swapped the saddle and bar tape for black before I even took delivery.


----------



## velodog

x-free said:


> This is my bike.


Dude, this is the nicest bike in the pile.


----------



## wesb321

The black one is my back up ride 2010 trek 1.2. The red is my main one Allez 2010. I have removed all the stock components aside from their seatpost.


----------



## Wetelvis

Chronism said:


> New to road cycling, been mountain biking a long time. Here is my first road bike since I was young kid many years ago. I can't believe I waited so long to get into this side of the sport. I tend to ride this more than the MTB now.
> 
> 2012 Specialized Tarmac SL3 Expert. Upgraded the wheels to Roval EL45's and swapped the saddle and bar tape for black before I even took delivery.


Fast looking ride!! Me like


----------



## serfur1

Steel is real.








[









all shimano 9 speed drivetrain. handbuilt velocity wheels. I regularly ride it past it's original build location.


----------



## V.Rossi46

*Megatron*

View attachment 267124

2012 Trek 2.1 Apex
Fizik Arione
Mavic Ksyrium SL Tour de France Edition
Michelin Pro4 Tires
SRAM Bar Tape (w/ Gel Inserts)
Time RXS Pedals
Wahoo Bike Pack (hoping to upgrade to Garmin next season)

...all in all I love this bike, but I should have just saved up a little more and gone with a 4 series Madone, I'm toying with the idea of getting a 4.5 Domane next year or buying a new carbon frameset and swapping parts over, I still love the SRAM Apex group on my 2.1 but for an extra $500 I can get a whole new bike so why not?


----------



## 8toes

2011 Cannondale Synapse 5. New Wh/ite Bar Tape, Ritchey SPtD Pedals taken from an old bike, Bontrager Race Lite Cages, Specialized Romin Comp Saddle. Specialized Speed Zone Comp Wireless Computer. I seriously love this bike.


----------



## Jagtec1

V.Rossi46 said:


> View attachment 267124
> 
> 2012 Trek 2.1 Apex
> Fizik Arione
> Mavic Ksyrium SL Tour de France Edition
> Michelin Pro4 Tires
> SRAM Bar Tape (w/ Gel Inserts)
> Time RXS Pedals
> Wahoo Bike Pack (hoping to upgrade to Garmin next season)
> 
> ...all in all I love this bike, but I should have just saved up a little more and gone with a 4 series Madone, I'm toying with the idea of getting a 4.5 Domane next year or buying a new carbon frameset and swapping parts over, I still love the SRAM Apex group on my 2.1 but for an extra $500 I can get a whole new bike so why not?


Tell me about your hanger/hoist. I'm looking to do something similar in my basement.


----------



## WebbyS5

Sorry, tried to adjust the file size and messed it up somehow.....my bad.


----------



## Wetelvis

Not much changed from my Madone 5.2 except wheel set. Love it more and more with every km:smile5:


----------



## 00XJCO

Great looking bikes


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

My 2012 Defy 1 last month after giving it a nice wash.


----------



## mrcreosote

KG461 Jalabert Signature Frame, with matching PP396 pedals
Chorus 11 speed
Fulcrum Racing 1 wheelset


----------



## r1lee

2012 TCR Advanced SL3 - Medium
Ultegra Di2
Giant Contact SLR Carbon 80mm stem
Zipp Vuka Sprint Bars
Ultegra Carbon Pedals
Lizard Skin bar tape
Zipp 303 Firecrest CC w/ GP4000S
Selle Italia 145 Superflow SLR
K-Edge Garmin Mount
KMC x10sl dlc black chain
Blackburn Matte Carbon Water bottle holders







2012 Rapid Composite ML 
White Aerospokes wheelset
Giant Contact SLR Carbon Stem 80mm
Giant SLR Carbon Flatbar
Ergon GS2 Carbon Grips 
Selle Italia MaxFlite (up for sale, PM me if interested)
K-Edge Garmin Mount
Lavod MP3 speaker system (not in picture)
Blackburn Gloss White Carbon Water bottle holders


----------



## nagge

Looking sweet! How do you like the Vuka bars, any noticeable flex when sprinting in the drops?


----------



## CleavesF

R1 Lee, why not Dura Ace Di2? 

I mean you're obviously not exactly hurting for money


----------



## r1lee

nagge said:


> Looking sweet! How do you like the Vuka bars, any noticeable flex when sprinting in the drops?


I went from the standard Giant Contact bar to the Giant Contact SLR Carbon bar and now to the Vuka. I'm not 100% sure, but i do feel the Vuka has a little bit of flex, but i can be imagining it. I haven't had time to do any long rides with it, but did spin around the block where i thought it was flexing. Both of my Giant bars had no flex, stiff as hell. 



CleavesF said:


> R1 Lee, why not Dura Ace Di2?
> 
> I mean you're obviously not exactly hurting for money


don't let the toys fool you, i'm always hurting for money. I would like Dura Ace, but I honestly can't stomach the prices. I'll probably be picking up the new giant propel when it gets released early next year. Usually the Dura Ace Di2 is on the top of the line bike, and that retails for about $10k. I would still have the need to rip out a lot of the parts it comes with. I think the Ultegra Di2 gives me what i need at a quarter lb heaver in weight. I'm ok with that 

I can use the $2k difference to finish off my Subwoofer for my HT. Or another bike..


----------



## kearnybiker

CleavesF said:


> R1 Lee, why not Dura Ace Di2?
> 
> I mean you're obviously not exactly hurting for money


That's funny. EXACTLY what I was thinking.


----------



## Love Commander

.....


----------



## adams90210

2013 Felt F5.


----------



## drussell

Love Commander said:


> .....


You should get your rear derailleur looked it. I think it's a little effed up.

edit...also, seat's not level.


----------



## r1lee

Love Commander said:


> .....


how the wheels holding up?


----------



## Love Commander

r1lee said:


> how the wheels holding up?


Invisispokes™


----------



## crbeals

Hey NateDieselF4i is that a NESBA sticker on the back of your Tahoe?


----------



## CleavesF

Love Commander said:


> Invisispokes™


I've been meaning to upgrade. :thumbsup:

they're sold out EVERYWHERE I LQQK!


----------



## carlislegeorge

*2012 Parlee Z5 SLi*

Size M/L w/tall Head Tube
Dura-Ace Di2 stock components (50x34, 11x28)
Dura-Ace -WH-7900-TL tubeless w/Maxxis Padrone tires
Zipp Contour SL Bar, SL Speed Stem, SL Speed Post
Fizik Antares 00 saddle
Speedplay Zero Stainless Peddle
Arundel Mandible Cages
Racewaredirect mount for Garmin 800
Trackosaurus Ramblin Roll saddle bag


----------



## kmak

2011 Seven Axiom S
Just upgraded to Campy Record EPS, Enve SES 3.4 wheels with Powertap G3
Only thing left (for now) is to trim the steerer tube


----------



## kansukee

Chinese frame with 105 components (Ultegra rings) , Fusion3 tubeless tires, Xero XR1 alloy rims which are very light and strong, FSA stem and carbon bars, 105 pedals, Fizik seat and I forgot what the seat post is...rides miles better than my old aluminum sloping frame and standard clincher tires!


----------



## Favorit

Love Commander said:


> .....


Sweet! 

Having no spokes really gives an aero advantage too, but you might want to check your tires. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## threebikes

My Road Bikes


----------



## annajoust

matfam said:


> @ bill2 I love the composition of that pic.


I totally agree! sharp looking bike, for sure.


----------



## Vibe

From this morning:


----------



## High Gear

Just a few of 'em.


----------



## LuckyB

r1lee said:


> 2012 TCR Advanced SL3 - Medium
> Ultegra Di2
> Giant Contact SLR Carbon 80mm stem
> Zipp Vuka Sprint Bars
> Ultegra Carbon Pedals
> Lizard Skin bar tape
> Zipp 303 Firecrest CC w/ GP4000S
> Selle Italia 145 Superflow SLR
> K-Edge Garmin Mount
> KMC x10sl dlc black chain
> Blackburn Matte Carbon Water bottle holders


That's a bad ass black bike, and a bad ass white car! Real nice. Yup....real nice!


----------



## r1lee

Thanks LuckyB, here's a pic with the black bike on the white car.


----------



## velodog

Love Commander said:


> .....


Sweet


----------



## LuckyB

yeah what velodog said.....sweet


----------



## rubbersoul

r1lee said:


> Thanks LuckyB, here's a pic with the black bike on the white car.



very cool bike rack too - what brand is it?


----------



## Rekless1

SeaSucker


----------



## lynx1600

2009 Trek Madone 4.5


----------



## jpaschal01

Wilier Gran Turismo
Stock with Ultegra
Specialized Toupe saddle
ENVE 45 carbon clinchers, White Industries T-11 hubs
View attachment 267734


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

Cervelo RS
Dura Ace
Bontrager Race-X-Lite
FSA crank and bars
Fizik Aliante carbon rail

View attachment 267735


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

Beautiful bike.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod

Today's ride


----------



## ecub

Updated pic of my 2012 Trek Madone 6.7


----------



## r1lee

ecub said:


> Updated pic of my 2012 Trek Madone 6.7


nice, are those the Aeolus 5 d3? How do you like them? CC or Tubes?

Those are on my list for my new bike next year. 

Aeolus 5 d3
Zipp Firecrest 404 (not so sure if want these, as I already have the 303 FC).
Reynolds Aero 58 
Shimano C50 9000

Of course all Carbon Clinchers though.


----------



## ecub

r1lee said:


> nice, are those the Aeolus 5 d3? How do you like them? CC or Tubes?
> 
> Those are on my list for my new bike next year.
> 
> Aeolus 5 d3
> Zipp Firecrest 404 (not so sure if want these, as I already have the 303 FC).
> Reynolds Aero 58
> Shimano C50 9000
> 
> Of course all Carbon Clinchers though.


Yes, they are Aeolus 5 d3. They're CC. I like them allot. The wider rims are great. Way better than m Aeolus 9. I got blown around too much with them, so I wanted to go smaller.


----------



## vetboy

Here's my ride.


----------



## carlislegeorge

^^^^ drool worthy! ^^^^


----------



## TopQuark

ecub said:


> Updated pic of my 2012 Trek Madone 6.7


Nice bike. Where did you buy that stand?


----------



## Vibe

double post


----------



## CleavesF

vetboy said:


> Here's my ride.


DA wheels with a SRAM drivetrain? SACRILEGE.


----------



## vetboy

CleavesF said:


> DA wheels with a SRAM drivetrain? SACRILEGE.


Better??


----------



## jspharmd

vetboy said:


> Here's my ride.


I don't get too caught up in wheels matching the drivetrain. With that said, I'll also say: 

*"That bike is gorgeous!" *


----------



## scottzj

*Here is my Orbea shortly after a knarly crit race crash, destroying the bike*









*My daily cruzer/trainer bike*









*Wifes road and mtb in backgroun*









*My TT bike*









*Race bike*


----------



## ecub

In addition to my 2012 Trek Madone 6.7 above...Here's a pic of my training/commuter bike (2013 Specialized Tricross Comp Disc)...


----------



## FTR

vetboy said:


> Better??


Bontrager wheels on a Look????


----------



## tamato

Vibe said:


> From this morning:
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful pic! And nice bike too


----------



## tamato

My baby, 
All new cables, Jagwire housing, full Tiagra 4500 group, chain, cassette, Shimano RS10 wheels, Easton EA30 bar, Easton EA30 stem, Gatorskin tires, Selle Italia SLR MAX saddle, new paint and powder coat.

I know it's not much to brag about compared to most of these bikes here, but I love it!

(haven't put the tape on yet in this pic, black Cinelli)


----------



## Dan333sp

Riding my new Madone a few weeks ago...


----------



## rward325




----------



## brianvosburgh

My Madone 5.2



My new Guru CR.701 



And my winter road bike, the Cross Check with it's road shoes on


----------



## LAW.S.T

rward325 said:


>


lovely collection sir


----------



## LAW.S.T

vetboy said:


> Here's my ride.


:thumbsup: looks great


----------



## LAW.S.T

vetboy said:


> Better??


can you go faster if you close your eyes ?


----------



## Erion929

My 2011 Wilier Cento Uno SL

**


----------



## HoldYaLine

lolloolollol


----------



## JoeyBee

The one I've been riding the most lately...a 1986 Bianchi...


----------



## High Gear

rward325 said:


>


I'm not a carbon fan, but wouldn't mind having one of those LOOK's. Super paint scheme on the top one, almost like the old school LOOK graphics. Also, fantastic taste in acquiring the Pegoretti....one of my favs. And damn, some of the new Raleighs are very nice for what they are. I got my eye on a Raleigh Tripper. So cool.


----------



## vetboy

LAW.S.T said:


> can you go faster if you close your eyes ?


Major cramp 2k's ago - can barely turn the pedals - very painful but I decided to HTFU and finish anyway.


----------



## michaelbarry55

*just completed today*

Took for 26mi test ride need to lower handlebars about 5-10mm. Will wait a few rides before cutting steering tube. Close to being dialed in from just using measurements of old bike before canabalizing for parts. This was my first bike build.


----------



## castofone

^^ Is this you?


----------



## D1G1N1XY

2012 SS Ultegra


----------



## castofone

Is that a 50? Nice proportions.
Looks like the seat might be a bit low but maybe that's just you


----------



## D1G1N1XY

castofone said:


> Is that a 50? Nice proportions.
> Looks like the seat might be a bit low but maybe that's just you


50 indeed. Seat is a little lower than I like for ascetic purposes, but it's what works for my short little legs.


----------



## r1lee

nice bike, instead of having a slam stem, couldn't you flip the stem the other way?


----------



## little_shoe

My Stable

1994 Eddie Merckx
2011 Bergamont LTD
Trek 1.2
Trek 1000


----------



## Lawfarm

My whip:










2013 Madone 7, Project 1, Quarq, SRAM Red, ENVE Smart 3.4 Carbon Clinchers, Fizik Antares VS, 3T Ergonova LTD carbon bars, Bontrager RXXXL Carbon Stem, etc.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8476/8081177680_7d180b8478_z.jpg

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8470/8081156711_b1ecbddf9b_z.jpg

Ya know...your basic bombing around town, dirt roads, forest preserve trails kinda bike.










More details on it here.


----------



## zipp2001

Been a very slow Spring, will get out on the Kestrel this weekend.


----------



## D1G1N1XY

little_shoe said:


> My Stable
> 
> 1994 Eddie Merckx
> 2011 Bergamont LTD
> Trek 1.2
> Trek 1000


LOVE the setup. I wish I was afforded more space to do something like this.


----------



## Woodmaster

Beautiful bike....


----------

